# Potencia mecánica necesaria para mover alternador



## nectrik (Sep 26, 2015)

Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en este grupo, alquilo grupos electrógenos y estoy empezando a reparar para poder entender bien su funcionamiento,
Mi idea es hacer un grupo electrógeno de 200kva o algo mas chico, comprar un motor etc.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente que motor necesitaria para mover un alternador de dicha potencia o como calcular la fuerza que necesito para comprar el motor.
Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2015)

Calculas cuantos HP necesitas para mover el alternador de xxKW, de esta fórmula despejas la potencia necesaria en HP

[LATEX]1 hp(E) = 746 W = 0.746 kW[/LATEX]


[LATEX]1KW = 1.3404825737265422HP[/LATEX]
​


Al valor le agregas las pérdidas por rendimiento, digamos un 20%

La parte mas complicada es averiguar la potencia que entrega el motor a la velocidad de rotación, usualmente 1500 RPM para motores de mas de 15KW y menos de 3000KW.
Para mayor potencia se emplean motores de menor velocidad.





De una tabla como esta consigue la potencia que entrega el motor a las 1500RPM que necesitas en el alternador.
Por ejemplo, este motor entrega una potencia máxima de algo mas de 80 HP pero a 1500RPM *solo* entrega unos 40HP

Eventualmente esta potencia se corrige por altura barométrica cuando el motor deba trabajar a mas de 600msnm

O puedes hacer el camino inverso, ver un motor *X* y averiguar que potencia entrega a 1500RPM, al valor en HP o KW le restas el rendimiento y con ese dato buscas el alternador adecuado.


Por ejemplo para conseguir *200Kw* necesitas un motor que te entregue *321HP* a 1500RPM


----------



## Scooter (Sep 28, 2015)

Supongo que en motores grandes será válido ese margen de un 20%.
En motores pequeños no tanto: tengo un generador de 2kVA movido por un motor de 5HP y es bastante fácil conseguir que se cale el motor de gasolina con una sobrecarga, por ejemplo cuando se atasca una máquina herramienta.
Otra cuestión, aparte sería la posibilidad de montar una reducción mecánica adecuada; si el motor térmico tiene el punto de máxima eficiencia, que suele estar próximo al par máximo se podría montar una reducción que haga que ese punto coincida con el de las 1500 o 3000 rpm que necesita el generador de forma que el motor esté en el punto óptimo o próximo a él.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Supongo que en motores grandes será válido ese margen de un 20%.
> En motores pequeños no tanto: tengo un generador de 2kVA movido por un motor de 5HP y es bastante fácil conseguir que se cale el motor de gasolina con una sobrecarga, por ejemplo cuando se atasca una máquina herramienta.


Por rendimiento me refiero a los sistemas de acople, y pérdidas de potencia de "colores varios"
Lo que mencionas sería pico de arranque o similares.
Los motores para esto menesteres admiten sobrecargas importantes pero por períodos de tiempo no muy largos, lo que le permite adsorber estos transitorios.


> Otra cuestión, aparte sería la posibilidad de montar una reducción mecánica adecuada; si el motor térmico tiene el punto de máxima eficiencia, que suele estar próximo al par máximo se podría montar una reducción que haga que ese punto coincida con el de las 1500 o 3000 rpm que necesita el generador de forma que el motor esté en el punto óptimo o próximo a él.


Esto se emplea, pero no frecuentemente.
Siempre se trata de mantener el motor a la mínima velocidad posible para prevenir desgaste.

Si el equipo lo justifica se buscan motores de menor velocidad, siempre buscando una larga vida útil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2015)

En grupos chicos , en general es el doble los Hp que los KVA (KW)

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Sep 28, 2015)

Este es un tema interesante, ya que la mayoria piensa que un alternador se puede mover con cualquier motor de cualquier potencia.
Evidentemene no saben o no entienden que un alternador es un transformador de energía, que convierte energía mecánica en electria(o opuesto de un motor) y que para generar dicha potencia es necesario que tenga la pontencia del alterador más las pérdidas, un simple alternador de auto de 660W necesita un motor de 1 1/2hp para que entregue tal  potencia con soltura


----------



## Meta (Nov 3, 2015)

Hola:

La primera foto, me refiero el alternador pequeño, ese alternador es D*elco Remy 11SI 24V / 45A 8PK 8600075*.  (Lo de 8 PK no se que es). Ese es para cargar la batería, así en el  cuadro de mando arrancar el motor de arranque gracias a esa batería,  luego arranca el grupo electrógeno completo, claro que el alternador que  no se ve, almenta un mino edificio completo. Lo que quiero decir que  hay dos alternadores, el grande para alimentar todo, y el pequeño para  cargar la batería.

Quiero sacar la máxima información de ese  alternador de 24V, preferiría el de 12V pero este es el que tengo. Por  ahora no encuentro las carácterísticas en pdf por Internet.






Tiene cuatro polos y dos m´sa pero en grande.










Justamente en la página  17 de este PDF, dice algo de 1800 RPM a 24V y 600 RPM 12V.
http://www.dieselusa.com/productinfo/Delco%20Electrical%20Specs%20and%20Seletion%20Guide.pdf

Ojalá si lo pongo a 600 RPM me saque 12V que me interesa más que el de 24V.

Quiero aprender como se conecta a un abatería y poder cargarla. Aquí abajo hay un circuito.





Por  lo que se ve, le falta un regulador de tensión, no son muy caros.  Cualquier información más acertada de como conectar este alternador a la  batería con su regulador y todo es de gran ayuda.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2015)

¿ Que relación tiene lo que consultas con el tema ?

¿ Sería posible que expliques que cosa deseas hacer ?

Esos alternadores suelen poseer regulador de tensión interno


----------



## Meta (Nov 3, 2015)

Hola:

Hablando en resumen de lo que tengo pensado hacer es girar ese alternador con el método que sea, lograr que sea capaz de cargar una betería. Luego poner un inversor a esa batería cargada y encender un aparato de 220 VAC por ejemplo.

Ahora me entero que el regulador está dentro del alternador. Según aquí está fuera, pero bueno.





Lo que quiero es toda información posible de como conectar de modo correcto el alternador y que la batería cargue. Como hacen los coches, lo que este alternador es de un grupo electrógene diesel. Además, incluye hasta luz piloto.






Aquí abajo, regulador universal externo.





Aquí abajo un circuito hecho a mano. ¿Hay que fiarse?







¿Alguna otra pregunta?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2015)

Nop, sigo con la misma inquietud



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que relación tiene lo que consultas con el tema ? . . .




Aquí se esta hablando de un generador de corriente alterna y la potencia necesaria del motor de combustión para moverlo.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2015)

Pero es muy similar a lo planteado para un alternador de 440W, por ejemplo con un motor de 50CC sobra ya que el más pobretón de estos entrega al menos 2HP de sobra para un alternador como el mencionado


----------



## Meta (Nov 3, 2015)

Hola:

Se que lo dice arriba, pero no su significado.

¿Qué es HP?

A parte de lo de arriba. ¿Qué quiere decir cuando mi alternador es de 8 PK?
Saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2015)

Meta dijo:


> . . .¿Qué es HP?. . .



*HP* es un tipo de unidad de potencia


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2015)

HP horse power
En todo el mundo menos en España y cuatro sitios más se usa en hp. Como 'espain is diferen' aquí usamos el CV que es casi la misma unidad.
742 /736W si no me equivoco.


----------



## Meta (Nov 4, 2015)

Hola:

España es España, hasta para coger Sol en nuestras casas con las placas solares, nos multan.

Sigo investigando. Por lo qu ehe leído, unos tienen el regulador interno, otros externos. En mi caso, el alternador modelo *Delco Remy 11si* 24V / 45A, pare que lo tiene dentro. Quiero saber si puedo cargar la batería conectándolo directamente los dos bornes en parelelo.

Como puse en el enlace arriba para el 11si, si va a  600 RPM, son de 12V / 95A. Espero lograr como conectarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2015)

Bueno, en todas partes menos en USA y dos paises mas se usa el sistema internacional, pero la pasta importa.
Solo ellos hablan en pulgadas cúbicas y demás pero los demás como tontos vamos detrás. Y calladitos.

De cualquier modo, volviendo a la potencia mecánica, P=U·I calcula un 80% de rendimiento y algo mas de margen y esa es la potencia que necesitas mas o menos.
Luego tienes que ver que tengas suficiente par a las revoluciones a las que lo quieres mover.
P=T·ω despejando T=P/ω. T par en N·m, P potencia en W, ω velocidad angular en rad/s


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2015)

Par=71620 * potencia / rpm
Con esa ecuacion encontras la potencia conocido el par motor necesario para mover el generador a plena carga.


----------



## Meta (Nov 4, 2015)

¿Tiene estabilizción si hay variación de carga?


*Edito:*
Pongo enlace sobre rpm de los generadores.
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos...eradores-sincronos-maquinas-electricas2.shtml


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2015)

Depende de que motor uses. 
Por defecto no. 
Un servo, regulador centrífugo o lo que sea actuará sobre la mariposa para mantener constante las rpm.


----------



## Graviton (Ene 29, 2019)

Hola, ojala me puedan ayudar. 
*T*engo un motor Wisconsin de 4 cilindros que entrega 60 HP a 3000 rpm.
*E*ste motor Wisconsin mueve a un generador sincrónico trifásico de 30 Kw.
*E*l motor Wisconsin esta agonizando y deseo cambiarlo pero conseguir uno nuevo es carísimo y complicado debido a que hay que importarlo de USA.
*L*a marca Kohler ofrece un modelo de motor  de gasolina que entrega como máximo 40 HP.
*H*e visto la equivalencia citada líneas arriba  de 1Kw = 1.3405Hp, considerando esto ¿el motor Kohler de 40 HP podría funcionar eficientemente para mover ese generador de 30 Kw?.
*S*egún lo que he leído de sus comentarios concluyo que mi motor Wisconsin esta muy sobrado de potencia para ese generador. ¿Estoy en lo correcto?.
*G*racias por su atención.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 29, 2019)

Hola, la conservación de energía siempre se cumple. Si tú quieres mover un generador con un motor más chico, pues en principio puedes hacerlo. Lo importante es no superar la potencia máxima que puede entregar el motor. En tu caso tendrás una reducción del 33% de potencia disponible, es decir unos 20Kw utilizables. Si el generador tiene protecciones eléctricas, pues deberás ajustar los parámetros a los nuevos establecidos.
Por otro lado, debes saber a que R.P.M. el nuevo motor entrega los 40HP.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2019)

Graviton dijo:


> Hola, ojala me puedan ayudar. Tengo un motor Wisconsin de 4 cilindros que entrega 60 HP a 3000 rpm. Este motor Wisconsin mueve a un generador sincrónico trifásico de 30 Kw. El motor Wisconsin esta agonizando y deseo cambiarlo pero conseguir uno nuevo es carísimo y complicado debido a que hay que importarlo de USA. La marca Kohler ofrece un modelo de motor  de gasolina que entrega como máximo 40 HP. He visto la equivalencia citada líneas arriba  de 1Kw = 1.3405Hp, considerando esto ¿el motor Kohler de 40 HP podría funcionar eficientemente para mover ese generador de 30 Kw?.  Según lo que he leído de sus comentarios concluyo que mi motor Wisconsin esta muy sobrado de potencia para ese generador. ¿Estoy en lo correcto?. Gracias por su atención.



Lee el tema desde el principio. 
*No *importa tanto la potencia del motor sino la potencia del motor _*a las RPM requeridas por el alternador*_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2019)

Primero tenes que averiguar cual es la eficiencia del alternador (0.7 ???). Si multiplicas la potencia que entrega el eje del motor por esa eficiencia te va a dar la potencia de salida del alternador. Si te alcanza, bien!!! Pero si no te alcanza vas a tener que poner un motor mas grande....y no hay otra alternativa, asi que mejor que no se te ocurran cosas raras como mirar videos de youtube.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2019)

Cualquier motor automotor usado de bajo costo superará cómodo esos 60 HP a 3.000 rpm


----------



## rubenchaco (Ene 29, 2019)

Hay algo muy importante que no se a dicho y es el consumo de combustible por kw . Por ejemplo este motor X





Si trabaja a 2200 rpm consume 172 gramos por kw y si lo hacemos funcionar a 3700 rpm consume 210 gramos. 
Hay que buscar un motor que tenga el menor consumo a esas rpm. 
Los motores de autos como dice Dosmetros por lo general tienen el menor consumo a esas rpm. El problema seria ajustar el regulador de la bomba inyectora ya que están  configuradas en la posición menos sensible para servicio automotriz porque cuando pasamos un badén o agarramos un pozo inconscientemente pisamos el acelerador y se produce un tironeo. 




Si miran el resorte de marcha en vació (E),  la paleta por donde pasa el eje tiene 4 perforaciones, cambiando de lugar ajustamos la sensibilidad. 
Tal como esta, cuando le pongas una carga al generador de 3000 rpm va a bajar a 2700 y va a ir levantando paulatinamente las rpm.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2019)

Si el generador entrega 30Kw necesita más de esa potencia para poder generar esa energía, por eso el motor entrega 45kW, lo cual es muy correcto para el buen funcionamiento y dure en el tiempo.
un motor de 40HP entrega 30KW, por lo cual no te sirve, no tiene margen, y se puede llegar a romper rápidamente


----------



## Scooter (Ene 30, 2019)

Y hay que ver, como ya te han dicho, que esos 40HP sean a las RPM adecuadas, de lo contrario perderás la freduencua de red, o perderás potencia.


----------



## wilson castro (Abr 25, 2022)

Buena tarde , por favor si me pueden ayudar , de que capacidad HP debe ser el motor para mover un generador de 16 kW , gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 25, 2022)

wilson castro dijo:


> buena tarde .  por favor si me pueden ayudar ... de que capacidad HP debe ser el motor para mover un generador de 16 Kw ..gracias


Pasas los HP a W y aplicas el rendimiento


----------



## J2C (Abr 25, 2022)

.


A ojo de buen cubero unos 25 HP, para que tenga resto a sobrecargas.





Salu2.-

P.D.: Tampoco hay que miserear porque después dolerá más.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2022)

> A ojo de buen cubero unos 25 HP, para que tenga resto a sobrecargas.


1HP = 0.745 kW ==>*16kW = 21.5 HP*
Me parece que te quedás corto con los 25HP....


----------



## J2C (Abr 25, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 1HP = 0.745 kW ==>*16kW = 21.5 HP*
> Me parece que te quedás corto con los 25HP....



 Es correcto Dr, no quise exagerar con que sea un mínimo de 30 HP

Con 25 HP es un 15% más, con 30 HP casi un 50% más.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2022)

wilson castro dijo:


> buena tarde .  por favor si me pueden ayudar ... de que capacidad HP debe ser el motor para mover un generador de 16 Kw ..gracias



👇👇👇👇👇👇👇👇👇👇👇👇



Fogonazo dijo:


> Lee el tema desde el principio.
> *No *importa tanto la potencia del motor sino la potencia del motor _*a las RPM requeridas por el alternador*_


----------

